# Check Out My Mixtape



## Woodsman (Jul 8, 2007)

Dude guys, I am making this mixtape. Check these songs out, but be sure to listen to them in order.

Tell me what you think!

1. Same Old Drag- The Apples in Stereo

YouTube - The Apples in Stereo- Same Old Drag

2. Ballroom Blitz- The Sweet

YouTube - Matrix - Ballroom Blitz

3. Stronger- kANYE wEST

YouTube - Kanye West feat. Daft Punk - Stronger [OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO]

4. Hip Hop- Brass Ensemble & Mos Def (I am going to edit the trumpet into the first chord on Phantom)

YouTube - "Hip-Hop" by Mos Def feat HYPNOTIC BRASS ENSEMBLE

5. Phantom of the Opera- Rogers and Hammerstein

YouTube - Phantom of the Opera

6. Stay High- Three 6 Mafia

YouTube - Stay Fly Three 6 Mafia

7. Magic Carpet Ride- Steppenwolf

YouTube - Steppenwolf - Magic Carpet Ride

8. Sweet Dreams (DJ Lee Remix)- Marilyn Manson & Eurythmics

YouTube - Marilyn Manson & Eurythmics - Sweet Dreams (DJ Lee Remix)

9. Skulls- The Misfits

YouTube - The Misfits - Skulls

10 Natural Blues- Moby

YouTube - Natural blues - Moby

11. El Manana- Gorillaz

YouTube - Gorillaz El MaÃ±ana

12. Song 2- Blur

YouTube - Blur Song 2

13. Elephant Bones- That Handsome Devil

YouTube - Elephant Bones 100% (Expert)

14. Pepper- The Butthole Surfers

YouTube - "Pepper" - Music Video

----

Tell me what you think!


----------



## Woodsman (Jul 9, 2007)

Oh Crap, I made a mistake. Andrew Lloyd Webber composed Phantom.


----------



## HighPhi (Jul 9, 2007)

MOSDEF !!!! HELL YEAH BABY
the brass selection was a brillant choice
yeah i like this mixtape, groove selection of tracks


----------



## Woodsman (Jul 9, 2007)

I haven't listened to this mixtape high. Is it good? Should I make another?


----------



## MajoR_TokE (Jul 14, 2007)

I like Stay Fly -Three 6 Mafia, a few others are good too!


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jul 15, 2007)

GraF said:


> surfing butholes............ wow


I saw them twice and their shows are completely out of control. These guys are whacked out of their skulls. Just listen to "Hairway To Steven" and you'll know what I'm talking about.


----------



## GraF (Jul 15, 2007)

what type of music is it???


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jul 15, 2007)

crazy silly music in their early days
I'm not a big fan from the 90's on.

Butthole Surfers Biography 

They are kinda like the Flaming Lips early music only totally chaotic, and they are the kind of live band that has naked dancing chicks who breath fire while the Breakfast Club played on a big screen behind them with midgets walking around. They are definitely an accquired taste but they are definitely a spectacle live like you have never seen. These guys fly the freak flag for sure.


----------



## Woodsman (Jul 15, 2007)

GraF said:


> what type of music is it???


Apeshit crazy defines their genre well.


Actually, they are alot more talented than their name lets on.


----------

